# What is the best way to solve LL?



## CBQ (Jun 20, 2019)

Here’s a video I did about LL subsets and which are the best and most viable. Enjoy!


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jun 20, 2019)

"Best" in what way? For speed? For move efficiency? There are now more last layer su*b*sets than this now. How can you possibly persuade us in a _seven minute_ video that your specific chosen combination of subsets is _the best_?

Unless the video consists of an ingenious proof style which manages to cover _all_ possibilities and probabilities, I am probably going to make the educated guess that this is just your (current) opinion based off of your exposure to the cube so far. Nothing wrong with that.

In short, please change the title.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jun 20, 2019)

CBQ said:


> Here’s a video I did about LL sunsets and which are the best and most viable. Enjoy!



I like sunsets. Which ones are the best? Preferably ones with some clouds in the sky, to get a nice contrast between them and the sky!


----------



## CBQ (Jun 20, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> I like sunsets. Which ones are the best? Preferably ones with some clouds in the sky, to get a nice contrast between them and the sky!


Haha, I’ll change that


----------

